# Reducing Dog's Intelligence



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone seen this one?

Breeding for show has been responsible for lowering dogs' intelligence

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article5536800.ece


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

I saw it! I thought it was an interesting study, but I'm glad my taxes weren't paying for a group of scientists to 'discover' that breeding for looks can reduce intelligence and working ability 

It was interesting to see the Smooth Collie mentioned though. I have a friend who is an excellent handler and has already trained 2 search and rescue dogs. For his third dog, he was given a smooth collie by a breeder and having done some bodying for them and watched him work, he is actually shaping up to be a really nice dog.

Having said that, by and large I think they are quite right. I foolishly joined another on-line community for heeler owners and made the cardinal sin of saying that Dill is from a farm-bred, unregistered working strain and that really put the cat amongst the pigeons. One post pointed out that breeding dogs with high energy levels and working ability was counterproductive to ensuring the survival of the breed as a companion dog.

Of course, everyone is entitled to their opinion - but what is the point of preserving a breed if it is no longer fit for purpose when there are dog shelters full of crosses and breeds specifically developed to be amusing little companion animals in numbers enough to fulfill the 'pet only' role? (oh, apart from making lots of money and winning rosettes of course - silly me )

I'm sticking to my little worker - even if nobody else thinks he is cool, I do


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

And this is enough to get funding and do an actual study? That's pretty funny. Really, how much intelligence is needed to trot in a circle and stand pretty? And it's sad to say, this is a common attitude among the people I know who show dogs, that we have breeds that were bred for working traits but need to have that "bred out of them" to be good pets. I guess they want everyone to be stuck with pretty couch potatoes.


----------



## Jaana Aadamsoo (Dec 5, 2008)

> “Perhaps the genes behind attractive looks could also be closely linked [on the same chromosome] to those that cause fearfulness,


It is obvious that breeding for looks only results in lost working ability but PLEASE! Like there is a single "close to standard" gene that makes the bulldogs nose short, GSDs ears pointy and pekingese hair long. I was under the impression this study was made by adults that know a few things about genetics. 

And I bet there are dogs out there that are ugly AND stupid :-$


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Does this mean that the odds of my being smart are very high?


----------

